# Handles



## mhenry

OK, I have been lurking around these forums for about a year and have done very little posting, but I like this new forum. So I thought I would come out of my shell and show you guys what I have been up to. 
Stefan has helped me out alot along the way, he is extreamly generous with his trade secrets.
Let me know what ya'll think, but be gentle :biggrin2:

Mike


----------



## Jim

Holy CowSword Batman!

Nice!


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice work Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mike, I think the site permissions are messed up. I can't see the pics when I click on the thumbnails.


----------



## Lefty

Those are incredible!
Nice job!


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Mike, I think the site permissions are messed up. I can't see the pics when I click on the thumbnails.


 
Actually what happened is that the site permissions *were* screwed up allowing Mike to upload the pictures here in this forum. The only place his usergroup can upload directly is in the B/S/T forum. I made the correction but that has obviously changed the ability of others to open his uploads here. Sorry about the screw up guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys should still be able to see the full size images in Jim's post though, correct? If so then you can click on those for full size blow up versions.


----------



## Dave Martell

OK - correction - you should all be able to see Mike's thumbnails when clinking on them. Another glitch in the Matrix fixed. This back end forum stuff can beat a guy up. :bashhead:


----------



## Jim

I do not think anyone realizes the time it takes to do this- Thanks Dave for all your efforts!


----------



## tgraypots

Gorgeous work. Gorgeous wood. Sweet.

Yeah Dave, nice job, and thanks for doing it.


----------



## kalaeb

Wow, spectacular! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Andy777

Wow, great work, I never get tired of sweet handles. Life's much to short to use a stock handle! :beer:


----------



## apicius9

Hi Mike, I'm glad to see that you came out of the woodwork :wink: These really are too nice to hide them from us.

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

And the bidding begins(?)


----------



## EdipisReks

Jim said:


> I do not think anyone realizes the time it takes to do this- Thanks Dave for all your efforts!


 
as someone who runs a fairly large forum, i understand the time it takes. thanks Dave!


----------



## RRLOVER

That is some beautiful wood,Nice work.I love a pimpy handle:thumbsup2:


----------



## mhenry

Thanks guys! I have a couple more in he works I will post pics when they are done
Thanks Again, Mike


----------



## mhenry

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/th_IMG_6314.jpg?t=1303595060http:I finally managed to make a handle with metal spacers that didnt fall apart ten times while shaping it. I used Stefans dowell method (THANKS!!!) it makes for a really strong handle. I am unsure about my color choices though you guys let me know what you think should it stay or go. I have no idea if this link is going to work?


----------



## Lefty

It's got a bit of black shoes with brown belt syndrome, but I think I still really like it...
What is the main handle wood?


----------



## mhenry

Thanks, The wood is Buckeye burl. I am trying to make the pic bigger


----------



## Lefty

I seem to have fallen for buckeye Burl in the past couple of days.


----------



## mhenry

This is the first time I have used Buckeye. I like It!


----------



## mhenry

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_6314.jpg
Here is a bigger pic


----------



## RobinW

Please do take this the right way...
I think sometimes less is more. Some of the handle patterns are too busy for me. Why not try something simpler, only one piece of very patterned wood and highlight the beauty of that with calmer pieces around it?
That said; The handles show very good workmanship and there are some truly beautiful pieces of wood there!


----------



## mhenry

I would never take an honest opinion the wrong way. Thanks. In my quest to learn to make handles I have discoverd the really complex ones are much more of a challenge and fun to make, but you are right they are getting busy, thats why I asked for opionons on the last one I made, as I think it is my busiest yet. It is easy to get carried away. It was fun to make though.
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## RRLOVER

That's another good looking handle,I have no issues with a "bizzy" handle.


----------



## kalaeb

mhenry said:


> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/th_IMG_6314.jpg?t=1303595060http:I finally managed to make a handle with metal spacers that didnt fall apart ten times while shaping it. I used Stefans dowell method (THANKS!!!) it makes for a really strong handle. I am unsure about my color choices though you guys let me know what you think should it stay or go. I have no idea if this link is going to work?



Is the dowel method drilling a hole in the main body and inserting a dowel? Do you still use a mortise and tenon joint with the main body or do you just have the dowel extending out to accept the ferrule? Does that make sense. I am still trying to get the skills necessary to attempt a wa-handle, any help would be apprecated. :helpsos:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

That is some nice looking wood. Lines look really clean! Great job!


----------



## apicius9

kalaeb said:


> Is the dowel method drilling a hole in the main body and inserting a dowel? Do you still use a mortise and tenon joint with the main body or do you just have the dowel extending out to accept the ferrule? Does that make sense. I am still trying to get the skills necessary to attempt a wa-handle, any help would be apprecated. :helpsos:


 
Hi Kalaeb, in most cases, epoxy is strong enough to bond materials together. But wood and metal don't bond well, so rather than using the mortising method, I insert a short softwood dowel that extends into the handle as well as into the ferrule. If I want to use a metal spacer, I slip the spacer over the dowel. That makes for a very sturdy connection, and they don't come apart on the sander - which can happen very quickly with metal pieces because most epoxy is not very heat stable. Of course, you still want to keep the temps on the sander as low as you can, but this construction is more forgiving. It just adds a few more work steps and takes a bit of extra time. HTH,

Stefan


----------



## mhenry

It does work really well. Thanks again for the help Stefan


----------



## Michael Rader

Those are very beautiful. Nicely done.
-M


----------



## mhenry

Thanks!!


----------



## mhenry

I havent posted any pics in a while, and I can use the practice. I managed to make a couple more. The Ironwood I did for a friend its the first time I rehandled a knife that wasn't mine.:scared1: It was really nerve racking. I think it turned out pretty nice?? The Koa/Black Palm handle is for me I haven't decided what to put it on though. Let me know what you guys think
Mike 

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0037.jpg


----------



## kalaeb

Very nice work, does that ironwood handle taper down toward the blade, or is it just the pic? Either way, very catching!


----------



## mhenry

kalaeb said:


> Very nice work, does that ironwood handle taper down toward the blade, or is it just the pic? Either way, very catching!


 
Thanks, It does taper about 2.5mm on each side towards the ferrule


----------



## SpikeC

I like 'em! That ironwood sure does bring it, 'eh?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice! When are you going to open a vendor sub-forum?


----------



## SpikeC

I'm ready to do the handle on a chef's knife that I'm making and these help with ideas. I started it with a piece of cocboloish wood, but didn't like the way it was going, and now it looks like a 1/4 inch bronze bolster and ebony wood.
Really bad piucture:


----------

